# Recalled: Meow Mix Original Choice Dry Cat Food



## Becky1951 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Maker:* J.M. Smucker Co.
*Cause:* Potential for salmonella
*Announcement:* News release dated April 9, 2021 (archived here)
*What was recalled:* The following 2 specific lots of dry cat food under the Meow Mix brand:


Meow Mix Original Choice Dry Cat Food, 30 lb. bag, Lot #1081804, UPC #2927452099, best by Sept. 14, 2022
Meow Mix Original Choice Dry Cat Food, 30 lb. bag, Lot #1082804, UPC #2927452099, best by Sept. 15, 2022
This is the first-ever Meow Mix recall we are aware of — which is quite impressive given the brand’s 47-year history.

The recall was announced in a news release by the parent company, J.M. Smucker Co., and it is limited to only the 2 specific lots of dry cat food listed above. No other Meow Mix products are affected.

The company says the bags of food listed above may be at risk of contamination with salmonella, a type of bacteria that can cause illness in pets and humans. So far, according to the company, there have been no reports of illness stemming from the Meow Mix.

The affected Meow Mix cat food was sold in select Walmart stores in Illinois, Missouri, Nebraska, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Utah, Wisconsin and Wyoming.

If you have either of the specific packages listed above, do not feed it to your cats. Instead, throw the cat food away and request a refund from the store you purchased it from.

If you need more information or would like to report adverse reactions, call the company at 1-888-569-6728.

https://www.petful.com/recalled/meow-mix-original-choice/


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks, Becky!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm thinking of those manufacturers as something that rhymes with Smucker!


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 10, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I'm thinking of those manufacturers as something that rhymes with Smucker!


Yeah.....with an F!!


----------

